# SG 1792



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Time for another review of another sample sent by Indigosmoke. I broke up and rubbed out part of a flake and smoked it out of my little Missouri Meerschaum Mizzou. I let it sit for about an hour after packing the pipe before I smoked it. Like the others this is a first impression, my review after my first bowl so it is possible my opinion will change.

So, what is my opinion? 

Well, first the smell when I opened the baggie, it was, hmm, how to describe it? A little musky, leathery, sweet, creamy, maybe even a little flowery- not totally unlike a men's cologne. Not a bad "tin" note, not my favorite, but not bad.

I'm not quite sure how to characterize this. It is definitely not an English nor does it smell or taste like one, with the tonquin it isn't a pure Virginia, but it didn't really smell or taste like an aromatic either. I could taste a little creamy vanilla type taste from the tonquin, and again was reminded of cologne. Between the tonquin and the Virginia tobacco, it definitely left a nice sweet aftertaste in my mouth when I was finished. While smoking it, the taste was only OK, decent, but nothing special. The aftertaste was terrific however.

I smoked outdoors, and it has become cold again, so I can't comment on the room note at all as there were obviously quite a few houses with fires in their fireplaces tonight. That was all I could smell as soon as I walked out the door. 

I will finish the sample I was sent, and I will enjoy it. I do like it. I'm not sure I like it enough to buy a tin (my limited tobacco funds will go to blends I like more), though we'll see how the rest of the sample goes (I may change my mind and like it more after a few bowls).


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice review. I will admit, it was a bit strange when I first smoked it, but after a couple of bowls I got hooked. And the room note is amazing.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Man, I just tried a small bowl of this as well. I'm so new to pipe tobacco that I wasn't sure what I was tasting. It was a bit intense for me and I wasn't sure about it, but afterwards I also noticed that the aftertaste was actually quite pleasant. I needed to let it sit longer, as it was still a bit moist. I've got enough for at least 3-4 more bowls and will see how I feel about it then.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I really enjoy this stuff as a change of pace. So much I'm buying a pound of the plug to put away. I anticipate needing plenty of changes in pace I guess :loco:


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I had some more today in the car on my way home from work. I smoked it out of my new rusticated Hardcastle Prince. I just took the flake and kind of partially rubbed it and rolled in into a ball and stuffed it in my pipe. Since it is a new pipe, I did only load up half a bowl, and a Prince isn't a huge bowl shape (it is fairly wide, but it is quite short). Still, being a rolled up and stuffed flake, I got a decent amount of smoke time out of it (30min or so).

The room note is pretty good on this stuff. Both the room note and the flavor has a hint of vanilla from the tonquin, but it isn't as overpoweringly sweet a vanilla as can happen with some aromatics. I like the flavors better this time (and I did like it last time). It definitely has that nice creamy vanilla and Virginia sweetness I noticed last time, but it seems to come together better. Tongue bite seems to be nonexistent, and you can't always say that of a Virginia. We'll see how the rest turns out, but at this rate, I may have to change my assessment from good but I don't like it enough to buy it, to a buy and a part of my regular rotation (I may not keep it as one of my permanently stocked tobaccos, but I may have it on hand fairly regularly).


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I recieved some in my Newbies Sampler. Here are a few of my thoughts.

This smoke reminds me of a cigar. I havent smoked a Cigar in 12 years but this I what I am reminded of. I used to smoke Arturo Fuentes and this brought me back to them. My palate isnt one that can pick up a specific flavor, like fruit or nuts for example, but I rather find a general flavor. 1792 was a good cigar.

I wouldnt keep it in my cellar but I wouldnt pass it up every once in a great while.


----------

